# Puncture protect tyres



## djh22 (3 Jul 2014)

Is there any way I can tell whether my Giant Escape 3 (2014) has puncture protect tyres ? Are the tyres marked as such in any way ?
Some websites show that the Giant Escape 3 has puncture protect tyres and some others don't.
Thanks.


----------



## ScotiaLass (3 Jul 2014)

It will usually say on the side wall of the tyre.
Tredz says: *Tyres*: Giant S-X3 puncture protect 700x32mm Front Giant S-X3 puncture protect 700x32mm Rear


----------



## djh22 (3 Jul 2014)

Thanks ScotiaLass for the quick reply. Yea that's what I would have thought but I can't see anything on the tyre, yet as you say a lot of websites say that they are puncture protect.


----------



## Enis Baysal (4 Jul 2014)

djh22 said:


> Thanks ScotiaLass for the quick reply. Yea that's what I would have thought but I can't see anything on the tyre, yet as you say a lot of websites say that they are puncture protect.


I thought 'puncture proof' tyres r thicker than regular tyres? Assuming you have a road bike/hybrid, im guessing it would be alot more different than mtb tyres.
As I said just a guess xD


----------



## Katherine (4 Jul 2014)

My puncture resistant tyres have had loads of punctures!
How can you stop tacks, long thorns and shards of glass?


----------



## djh22 (4 Jul 2014)

My understanding is that puncture proof tyres have an extra layer of rubber that should prevent anything sbout the size of a drawing pin getting through to the tube.
I'm just getting back to cycling after about 30 years so a lot of this stuff is new to me,i'm loving it though.
Thanks for the replies guys,i guess i'll just have to ride with my fingers crossed, lol.
Del.


----------



## vickster (4 Jul 2014)

No need to cross your fingers, carry the means to replace / repair if concerned  Tube, tyre levers, pump


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Jul 2014)

The best form of puncture protection is correct tyre pressure. 

If you don't have one get a track pump, then check your pressures regularly and keep them topped up.

Tyres can, and do help, but even excellent PP tyres like Conti Gatorskins or 4 Seasons will be very susceptible to flats if they're run at too low a pressure.


----------



## Moodyman (4 Jul 2014)

Katherine said:


> My puncture resistant tyres have had loads of punctures!
> How can you stop tacks, long thorns and shards of glass?


Look where you're riding plus ride further from the kerb.


----------



## Booyaa (4 Jul 2014)

Would it help if you told us the make/model of tyres you are running?


----------



## benb (4 Jul 2014)

Shove a massive nail through the tyre. 
If it deflates, then it wasn't a puncture-resistant one.


----------



## djh22 (4 Jul 2014)

Lol @benb, 
and Giant S-X3 700x32mm @Booyaa as stated by ScotiaLass above.
I'm taking it that they are not puncture protect tyres as the tyres are not marked as such.

Cheers all.


----------



## vickster (4 Jul 2014)

I'd be surprised if a 32mm tyre doesn't have some degree of f***-off fairy-ness

Indeed the Tredz description of the bike indicates they are

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Escape-3-2014-Hybrid-Sports-Bike_66455.htm


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Jul 2014)

@djh22, just remember that no tyres are puncture-proof***, so I suggest you become familiar with changing a tube if you're not already.

*** No, not even Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres .


----------



## User6179 (5 Jul 2014)

Katherine said:


> My puncture resistant tyres have had loads of punctures!
> How can you stop tacks, long thorns and shards of glass?



Schwalbe Marathon Plus .


----------



## benb (5 Jul 2014)

I've got Marathon plus tyres on my commuter, and I've gone 4 years and over 16,000km without a puncture.

My luck can't hold much longer tbh.


----------



## vickster (5 Jul 2014)

Marathon plus on my Whyte 28mm, no visits, but my are they slow and slippery in the wet 

I have the Londons, very good price in 700x28 from Spa http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s142p2829


----------



## User6179 (5 Jul 2014)

I use the MPlus tour 28s on my Caadx in the winter and the tyre and tube weighs more than the wheel 
Had only one pinch type puncture in thousands of miles .


----------



## hoopdriver (8 Jul 2014)

Katherine said:


> My puncture resistant tyres have had loads of punctures!
> How can you stop tacks, long thorns and shards of glass?


Schwalbe Marathon Plus


----------



## Katherine (9 Jul 2014)

hoopdriver said:


> Schwalbe Marathon Plus



I've had a look at these but the reviews say that they slip in the wet which sounds dangerous or I'd have to go slower?


----------



## srw (9 Jul 2014)

They don't. They're solid as a rock. You do need to keep them well-inflated - use a track-pump once a week.


----------



## hoopdriver (9 Jul 2014)

They don't slip - or not that I have ever noticed and I have put tens of thousands on various pairs of these tyres over the years. They are the go-to tyres for tourists and commuters. I use them in my expedition tourer, which is also the bike I use on long winter rides early in the morning in the cold and dark when I really, really, really do not want to have a puncture. And so far, knock on wood, I never have. No slips, no flats, just a good steady ride.

There is a tendency for road riders to affect a disdain for these tyres, with all sorts of exaggerated claims for their 'enormous' weight etc. sure, they are heavier than the so-called performance tyres, but then they were not designed for racing or high performance. I do not use them on my Pegoretti, I do use them on my tourer.

They are built for reliability, but at the same time you can cover ground with them. I could not count how many century days I have ridden on these tyres while touring, or how many 30, 40, or 50 mile rides on cold dark winter mornings.


----------



## benb (10 Jul 2014)

They are definitely heavier and therefore slower than some tyres, but they are undoubtedly quicker than fixing a puncture!


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2014)

Katherine said:


> I've had a look at these but the reviews say that they slip in the wet which sounds dangerous or I'd have to go slower?


Mine definitely do,, especially when new, but you'll go slower on M+ any how compared to a lighter tyre. Any tyre can ultimately slip on metal grilles, white paint, soggy leaves


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2014)

@hoopdriver I've had several slippages on M+ especially when they were newer...no fairy visits though


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Jul 2014)

I've found the Lugano's (also puncture protected I think, although I've already had one) on the Synapse really twitchy on wet stuff and especially bad on wet metalwork. I know nothing is meant to be great there, but the Lugano's really haven't inspired any confidence. With the new wheels coming (soon, so soon) I've shelled out for a pair of Durano Plus to go on it in nominally 28c (they come out closer to 26 and look very narrow on the Sirrus) I've been happy with those so far, hopefully this set will be similar. Also, on the quality control note, the Lugano I have on the rear seems to have a twisted carcass on the flat of the tread. I noticed what I first thought was a bulge, then maybe a flat spot, but on closer inspection you can see a twist in the threading and tread. I don't know if it's getting worse (the tyre was removed and refitted for said puncture last Saturday) but I can now hear (or imagine hearing really well) the thump thump thump on the road as the rear wheel rotates over that point.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (10 Jul 2014)

I wish I was clever enough to create a rubber compound that would protect against Hawthorn barbs, the only cause of punctures to my Schwalbes. 

I'd be a millionaire (ish)


----------



## Bodhbh (10 Jul 2014)

I had ran XRs for ages and they were a great tyre but a tiny bit pants on wet tarmac and didn't like road iron much. They used the same 'Endurance' rubber compound as the M pluses. I thought it was a given that the tougher, more durable rubber compounds are less grippy?


----------



## hoopdriver (10 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> @hoopdriver I've had several slippages on M+ especially when they were newer...no fairy visits though


All I can say I have never had the least bit of trouble with slippage, in tens of thousands of miles and all sorts of conditions.


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2014)

Lucky you. I've had a few scary moments, and my they are slow!


----------



## Katherine (10 Jul 2014)

It seems like I have to choose between less punctures but slower and slippy in the wet, or punctures and better speeds and grip!
My problem is that in the winter when I often ride in the wet, thorns and other sharp debris are hidden in the wet leaves. Then, if I have a puncture it's too cold to hang around trying to change an inner tube and my hands don't function either.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Jul 2014)

Marathon Plus aren't the only tyre though and quite a few come with some level of puncture protection, the Nimbus Flakjackets that came with the Sirrus were good until I wore them out and then started to puncture. They were fine in the wet, but were probably still quite heavy and therefore slower than some.


----------



## hoopdriver (10 Jul 2014)

Katherine said:


> It seems like I have to choose between less punctures but slower and slippy in the wet, or punctures and better speeds and grip!
> My problem is that in the winter when I often ride in the wet, thorns and other sharp debris are hidden in the wet leaves. Then, if I have a puncture it's too cold to hang around trying to change an inner tube and my hands don't function either.


Truly, they are not slippery in the wet. I ride thousands of miles, every winter, right through the winter on them with nary a falter. They are the go-to tyre in my winter bike, and believe me I out in the miles. The only time I have ever slipped was on a pair of Panaracer Paselas. Not once have I slipped on the M+.

I am sure there are people who have slipped on them, just as there are the odd few who get punctures, but this is hardly a regular characteristic of the tyre. You'll find far more riders whose experiences mirror my own.


----------



## Katherine (10 Jul 2014)

Thanks everyone, I know it wasn't my thread! All advice will be headed.


----------



## Bodhbh (10 Jul 2014)

hoopdriver said:


> Truly, they are not slippery in the wet. I ride thousands of miles, every winter, right through the winter on them with nary a falter. They are the go-to tyre in my winter bike, and believe me I out in the miles. The only time I have ever slipped was on a pair of Panaracer Paselas. Not once have I slipped on the M+.
> 
> I am sure there are people who have slipped on them, just as there are the odd few who get punctures, but this is hardly a regular characteristic of the tyre. You'll find far more riders whose experiences mirror my own.



I must have done 15k miles at least on one pair of XRs and some more on another, which are the same compound (I got sick of trying to wear the first pair out, so sold them). They are a bit slippy in the wet - the back wheel would lock up b4 other tyres - but not so much i'd suggest not using them for the job they do if you want that level of puncture proofness.

/edit - the slippiness does come up quite regularly if u google it.


----------

